# CT Subcontractor



## simsfire479 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello all, I operate out of the Hartford county area. We have a Duramax truck with 8 foot fisher plow. I also have a small snow blower for sidewalks too. let me know if anyone would be interested. Thanks


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Callme - Dave - 917-420-3804 thanks


----------

